# So my brother has a dragster...



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I tried this as one long post but it didn't work, so I am going to break it up into multiple posts.

This is my brother's dragster.



I thought it might be cool to make a replica from an Autoworld dragster. Thought it would be a simple job of re-painting and decalling but of course there was more involved.

The first obstacle was the body. The body is designed around the chassis and does not give the proper amount of real estate or placement for the main decal.

More to come....


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

To remedy the situation, I spliced in a piece to make more body and reinforced it on the inside





...cont...


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

The next obstacle was the chassis. The spliced in piece does not mesh well (or at all) with the chassis so I had to modify that.

Here are some comparison pics.





...cont...


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

And as you can see from the previous pics, the pickup setup was modified as well. The original pickups rose into the body that I just modified. So I added a NOS AJ's aftermarket pickup set.



...cont...


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

The last obstacle was the air scoop. LeeRoy98 was kind enough to donate an AMRAC body to the cause (thanks again LeeRoy!).

It required a little modification (dremel work and puttying) but I am satisfied with the results.

Here is what I started with.



....cont....


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyways, here is the end result.



And here is a pic showing a side by side comparison to highlight the body mod.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

One more post to show mine vs his.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

man, we got to get you some gnarly headers to go on that.
terrific replication.
well done


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

working on the headers. Bought some from Jim's Customs but they don't play well with the body clips on the chassis. I am nervous about cutting those. Perhaps I can reinforce the chassis before cutting and removing the body clips. We'll see.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yowzers! That is an awesome rail, Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Very will done.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

High Strung is right!!! Very nice indeed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do a photoshop on that backdrop and you got it...RM


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Outstanding build .

We need more "home town" 1=1 cars modeled here .

Gonzo


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Which one is the original? Outstanding replication of your brothers dragster. :thumbsup:
<Tom>


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great car, very nicely done, as for the headers you can easily get some plastic round stock, bend with a heat gun, drill out the ends about 1/4" so they appear hollow and paint the inside flat black, or you can use aluminum tubing, either way making your headers is going to be way simpler than the work you did on the body, Great job. 

Boosted


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Back when I was modding model cars, I used to use some Large diameter solder to make large tube headers. Easy to bend. If it is a show piece, try that, otherwise, you could also use some larger diameter copper wire. That also bends fairly easily, just use the handle of a hobby paint brush to make smooth bends. solder the ends together and use a piece of shrink tubing for a collector.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Great job! What did you use for the front wheels please?


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Are those Weld Drag Lites on the front of the 1:1? If so, did you use these:


http://www.custom-fx.info/tones_010.htm


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks again for the compliments everyone. And thanks for the suggestions on the headers. Those were things I never considered. It's amazing what you can learn from others on this forum!

As far as the wheels are concerned, I tried making decals but they didn't work out as well as I'd hoped. What I ended up doing was doing a Google image search for 5 spoke wheel. I found one I liked, added some black to the voids, shrunk it down to size in a Word document, and printed it onto normal everyday white label sticky paper. Just cut them out and stuck end on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very attractive and inventive.
good job man


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Take a peek at Custom-FX. He does many drag cars and wheels. The wheels are Aluminum.


Great job thinking outside the box on the wheels! That gives me some ideas.


----------

